
No media attention yet, but Zillow will soon open an office in Vancouver, BC - neptunespear
http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings/?l=Vancouver
======
neptunespear
This would be the second big US tech company expanding into Vancouver as of
late, that is fast-growing but also its employees well (the other is Tableau
Software).

I actually found the job postings on Linkedin originally. The Node.js position
was classified "entry-level" on Linkedin but the posting is asking for 5+
years of software experience and 2+ years of Node experience.

By comparison, Amazon only asks for knowledge of compsci fundamentals and the
software development lifecycle, and experience in one or more modern
programming languages, for their SDE I positions.

I'm also a little disappointed there are no internships, at least for the time
being.

